# Another big one



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Codwrinkle got permission from his old boss for us to fish Bossman's Pond where I caught a 7 lb. and 9 lb. bass back in June. Those bass hit a Zara Spook in the middle of a sunny day. Since then, I've been going on and on about how we could really slay them if we had a nice, overcast, drizzly day.

Today we had a nice, overcast, drizzly day and I threw the Spook until I puked. Nada, squat, zip, zero, nothing.

Plan B was a Zoom worm rigged whacky-style. After half a dozen dinks, ol' fatass grabbed the worm and I managed to land her in spite of the tiny hook I was using (#1 Owner mosquito hook).

Cod guessed her at 7 1/4 pounds. I guessed between 7 1/2 and 8 pounds. Digital scales said 7 lbs 2 ounces.

I liked it better when I could just hang any old number I want on them.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE Bass!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That’s crazy.
Congratulations


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thats a good one and thanks for getting ole cod out of the house. Any day out side is a great day.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn nice catch !!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang right fellas!!! Y'all did great!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

lees way2 said:


> Thats a good one and thanks for getting ole cod out of the house. Any day out side is a great day.


Cod is slowing waaaay down. Original plan was to take his jonboat, but he decided we would bank fish from his golf cart. I drove the cart, and he only got out of the cart one time to pee.(Took a total of ONE STEP) He never cast one time. Said he enjoyed watching me almost as much as doing it himself.

What he did do was blast turtles with his .17 Super! Old boy can still shoot!
He blasted one off a log and sent it flying. Happiest I've seen him in a while. I would feel a bass going tap tap, and Cod would holler, "FIRE IN THE HOLE!" and blast another one.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

You guys are a"riot". I woulda' give 'im 8, easy. Love your post! Glad to hear 'Ol Cod is slowing down, having not heard much from him lately I was imagining worse . 😂


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great photo of a great fish. Nice cool morning down here today with broken clouds. No rain until the afternoon.


----------

